# Purifying Water For Misting System?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'll be adding Mistking to my vivs soon, and was wondering what people use to clean out their water before adding it to their resovoir buckets. Would reptisafe work? I don't want to cut corners here, I am pretty sensitive to making sure the water I use is safe. I would use straight up bottled water, but for large quantities to be added into my resovoir, I want to use tap water then simply purify it. Good idea? Questions, Concerns, Suggestions, let me know.

Will


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

in all reality if you are worried about using aged tap water then i woudl invest in an RO system


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

RO water for sure. Otherwise you are going to have hard water deposits on the glass that will eventually become permanent.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

You will eventually be buying an RO system. May as well make it today.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Julio, how long would it take for tap water to age?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

§lipperhead said:


> Julio, how long would it take for tap water to age?


That wouldn't take the deposits out, it would only get rid of chlorine... most mom & pop aquarium shops sell RO water for $.50 a gallon or so in case you don't feel like blowing 150+ on an RO system.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, i age tap water for about 2-3 days, i dont have any mineral deposits on my glass as all the minerals tend to settle at the bottom of the bucket. 

Buying RO water at 50cents a gallon can get a little expensive orver time, not to mention time consuming goign to the store and all, so if i were you i woudl def invest in an RO system it does not need to anything more then a 30GPD unit so it won't be that much.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

FYI, Bulk Reef Supply is having a sale on RO units and everything and anything a hobbyist could use. I have the 75 GPD Plus system and I love it. I use it for misting water, drinking water and water for making beer. 

Bulk Aquarium Supplies - Reef Aquarium Supplies | BulkReefSupply.com

Let me know if you are interested and I can refer you for bonus points.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Jason, I'll definitely look into it, but originally I wasn't looking to get and RO system. The bottom line: Would the aged tap water keep my frogs healthy, even long-term?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Distilled water works just fine for me.

Problem with an RO unit is that you get 1 gallon of good water and 4-5 gallons of "waste" water. If you have a use for that waste water it's not a big deal. But otherwise that's a lot of wasted water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Aging the tap water only works if the water company does not use chloramine for the source of chlorine. If they use chloramine the chlorine level can stay very stable for quite awhile. 

With respect to aging tapwater, it does not change the mineral content of the water nor does change the concentration gradients in the water. Large particulates will settle out but actual dissolved ions are going to be stable until enough water evaporates to cause them to come out of solution. 

If you use a mineral containing water source for your misting system, then you are going to eventually end up with white deposits on the glass which if left will etch the glass and still require routine removal to allow good visibility. As a further complication, the minerals are likely to cause the mist heads to eventually clog, requiring removal and cleaning. 

Ed


----------

